# Rounded inside corners



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been getting slightly more rounded corners than usual lately. I use flushers and they are fairly new so I don't think it is from worn out flushers. I have been using a different tape lately. I usually use the certainteed spark perf or the cgc tape but lately have been using Georgia Pacific tape. I like to tape with tube and applicators followed by a blueline roller and flushed with a 3" can am flusher. I thin the mud enough to get feathered edges but not too much. My last job I taped with a banjo and some of my corners were more rounded than usual. 

I am wondering if using an angle head to tape might correct this. I have also had a few hand taped caped corners go super rounded as well. Maybe I am leaving too much mud under the tape? It has not been a major issue but I would like to get my angles looking crisper. I have been sanding with a large angled sanding sponge attached to a pole. It's super fast and cuts my time in sponging angles by half at least but I think I over do it a little sometimes and take away the squareness of my corner by sanding too much mud away.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buck liked 2 1/2" angle head for taping, followed by 3 1/2" Can-Am. I think it was 3 1/2". He said it worked well.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember that. Does an angle head actually leave the tape creased sharper?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I use an angle head to tape, and it does give a sharp corner. If you have been using flushers for a while without a problem chances are that is not your problem. How old is your roller? Maybe it is worn and is causing a build up behind the tape.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

The roller is also quite new. I will be taping a couple more jobs today and tomorrow. Maybe I will thin the mud a little more and roll a little harder. The roller seems to do a good job. I think it is happening when things are drying. Too much mud under the tape so things are moving a little when it shrinks.


----------

